# Moving Sid out of our room!



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a while... Sidney is almost 10 months and doing well...he's a bit of a monkey, so is back in training classes.

The question I have is, how the heck do I get him out of sleeping on our bedroom floor and downstairs in the kitchen? I wish I hadn't left it til now to get him downstairs, but we are expecting a baby in a few months and I don't want Sid in our room when baby is here. But I need to do it ASAP so he doesn't feel pushed out when baby arrives. 

He's super clingy and will no doubt bark non stop when we put him downstairs, the neighbour already complained when he started barking and howling when left for an hour or two in the daytime. 

Does anyone have any tips or any experience of getting a clingy pup to change his sleeping arrangements?

Thanks so much,

Lucy x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations 
We had two GSDs when I was pregnant with my first child and the dogs had always slept with us.
We put a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs, bought the dogs big dog beds and hardened out hearts.
Actually they accepted it fine.
I'd aim to introduce it at the weekend and plan some extra exciting dog walks so Sidney is tired. He may also like a snuggle pad in his bed if you used one when he was a pup.
It'll be fine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations! :baby:
That's good advice from marzi, baby gates at the top or bottom of the stairs will help, and come in handy when baby gets to toddler stage! 
Extra treats or a new cuddly toy or tasty bull horn for Sid, (my two love them!) 
Your good to start it now - good luck, let us know how it goes x


----------

